# SCA needs your help



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

We are going to Bayshore Baptist Church/La Porte this weekend and are going to be cooking all weekend. We could use all the help we can get. Here is a link to what we need and how you can help http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=31910.

Josh


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

sorry i forgot about the guest rule the information is in the open fourm now.


----------

